# Good luck Ohio guys at Douglas this weekend!!!!



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Best of luck to LOTP and Shyrock and any other Ohio guys fishing in the final round of the Southern Open this weekend at Douglas Lake in TN. Hope you guys get things done the way you want!!!! Good luck fellas!!!! :woot:


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks alot bro! fletcher and i have been tag teaming douglas all week. its nice to have two people working on a lake instead of one.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

No prob...I hope you guys do well....hopefully I can join in the fun in a few years!!!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks like they both had a good day 1. Great job guys keep it up!

Side note - Who is the unknown in 1st with a huge 25lb sack? A local I'm guessing?


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Steve outweighed Roland Martin. Now that would be fun! Good luck!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Way to go fellas...keep it rollin!!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks alot! still got a lot of fishing to do so i dont want to get ahead of myself but today was awesome.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Great first days to you both!!!! Right in the hunt!!!! Many positive bass vibes headed your way from us yankees!!!!

Vatalaro is fishing FLW on Potomic these same days and he's tied for first w/Nixon !

Ohio rules this weekend!!!!



http://www.bassmaster.com/tournaments/2011-bass-pro-shops-southern-open-3/leaderboard

http://www.flwoutdoors.com/bassfishing/flw/tournament/2011/6555/potomac-river-professional-results/


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

holy crap! getting alot of love from bassmasters and espn.com, check it out pics 2 and 7! http://www.bassmaster.com/slideshow/2011-bass-pro-shops-southern-open-3-day-one-behind-scenes


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Good luck Punk! Kick their butts and ask for their names later! Best Wishes from The CJ WolfPack!


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

Good Luck Dude.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Good Job Punk, hang in there each day and expect them fish to change at least one of them days. 
Have that backup game plan for when they do and stick em.
Vatalaro is tied for first and I dropped him from my FLW Fantasy team...go figure.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Keep at 'em boys!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Day3 - 3, 10 & 12

rock it out ohio!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job steve. hope you have a good final day.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You guys did awesome...two buckeyes in the top 12!!! Awesome congrats to both of you guys! !!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

man, all the support is epic, i had a horrid final day but it wasnt for lack of trying. i simply wore out my welcome on about 25 spots. cleaned every fish out i reckon because i totally tried everything that had worked throughout the week and nothing would work. lost two decent keepers but they wouldnt have helped me. that lake is ridiculously hard to fish. i am ultra proud of the fact that of the top 12 only 3 were from outside of tennessee, myself, fletcher shryock and roland martin! most of those guys fish that lake 4 times a week. 

i gave it all i had and came up a bit short but i keep getting better, most of my fish came on a DD20 little john crankbait and a silent dd rc 3.5 lucky craft, i dont think i had ever thrown a crank that dives that deep before last week. 

next year is going to be interesting


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You guys did awesome no matter what...I'll say it again...you are doing the kinds of things that I am sure many of us would love to do!!! I would like to give it a try in a few years, but I need to get ALLOT better locally before I even think about it.

I am sure your experiences from this year will help you greatly next year....watch out Classic!!

Again...awesome job!!!!


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Way to go guys you guys make us Ohio boys proud. I have fished douglas before deeeeepppppp is all i can say. Congrats


----------

